
After using both, I regretted switching from Terraform to CloudFormation - vs2
https://medium.com/@cep21/after-using-both-i-regretted-switching-from-terraform-to-cloudformation-8a6b043ad97a
======
robbya
Having also used both, terraform is a significant improvement over
CloudFormation. As a DevOps engineer working on AWS, I push very hard against
CloudFormation.

Both languages suffer when you try to do some advanced things, but
CloudFormation falls apart way earlier.

One example, triggering a lambda from an S3 upload event is a prime use case
for both services. However CloudFormation fails to do that because the S3
bucket takes time to be created. You need to either deploy twice, expecting
the first to fail or trigger a lambda in CFN to setup the notification.
Seriously you need python code uploaded in a zip file to handle this? Both are
hacks for a classic example.

1\.
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=167470](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=167470)
2\. [https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-
center/cloud...](https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-
center/cloudformation-s3-notification-lambda/)

